# Rice makes me worse



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi all, just wondering what your experience has been with rice. I have for many years thought that rice was an ok food. I assumed how could it not be? It's just plain carbohydrates, right? Well I have been having increased loose stools of a certain flaky appearance and have noticed that cutting out rice (I only eat white rice) makes my sleep and my stools improved.

I am hoping that since I have assumed for so long that rice was ok that I will be able to revisit some foods I previously removed from my diet. Since I have eaten a lot of rice over the past year, I am wondering if maybe some of those reactions to vegetables and fruit were actually reactions to the rice I ate with them.

Feel free to chime in on this random hunch/discovery.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes, it is possible that rice worsens your symptoms.

I eat some brown rice. I ate white rice for some 6 months. I keep changing my diet and never find anything that works for me.


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks jaumeb. I agree, nothing seems to work for more than a few days it seems. In the end, the fact that any food at all is present in my intestines seems to cause diarrhea.

Anybody come up with a way I can live without ever ingesting food? That might be the only cure. Direct IV nutrition. Haha...just dreaming.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Have you ever tried quinoa or buckwheat? Do they cause the same reaction as rice?


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't know what buckwheat is so I don't think I've ever tried that. Quinoa I have tried and it seems worse than rice for whatever reason.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Ok. Thanks for the info. Buckwheat and quinoa are pseudo-cereals.

What about potatoes? Do those bother you?

I always try to learn from other people's experiences.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

The 'white' things (bread, pasta, rice) usually work. If they don't, then avoid it. Rice is odd in that it absorbs toxins--maybe you should try a different brand or type. You may have gotten a batch that grew under strange circumstances (flooding that carried herbicides?)


----------



## Shakerhood (Jul 24, 2016)

You can look into the SCD Diet, many things like Rice just turn to sugar and feed the bad bacteria in the gut. I did the SCD Diet for a couple years but eventually morphed into Paleo where Rice on occasion is ok.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I tried both scd and paleo with no success. They seem to work for many people though.


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

I tried SCD and Paleo as well without success. The vegetables ruin me. My diet is very bland and seems to keep shrinking. I actually just ordered some water kefir grains so I will be trying that next although I am still a little hesitant since I have heard they can make you worse before you get better...if indeed you do get better. I don't historically have a good track record with probiotics but since it seems like antibiotics have been the only thing to bring me improvement, perhaps the kefir will turn things around for me.


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

Oh and potatoes...honestly they seem ok some days and bad some days. I haven't figured that out yet. That being said, I don't eat many potatoes because of the bad experiences I've had.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I also wanted to try the water kefir but I was scared of making things worse.


----------

